# Tim,Tom, Ben, Will & Tia



## Laureng05 (Oct 2, 2009)

Tim, Tom, Will & Ben were brought to the rescue centre after their woner is very ill in hospital, a promise was made that they went in pairs.
Here they are...
This is Tim, hes a great character....








This is Tom, gorgeous silky coat and a lovely chap...








This is Will, gorgeous tabby boy....








This is Ben, hes a cuddly cat....








The 4 boys are all neutered, vaccinated, blood tested and micro-chipped. Must go in pairs as they are devoted to eachother.

This is Tia, shes just had 5 beautiful kittens...








She will be spayed, blood tested and micro-chipped before going to a new home.









Here she is with her kittens, they will be vaccinated and also help can be given with neutering and micro-chipping at a later date.










Tia needs a home and also her 5 kittens.kittens born on the 19-07-2010 one tabby-one tortie-three black
All gorgeous- reserve them now or come and see them!
Please pm me or give me a ring 07507778792


----------



## peecee (Jun 28, 2010)

These are beautiful cats. I hope they find a home soon.


----------



## Laureng05 (Oct 2, 2009)

they really are. And they are so cuddly and friendly. Sad to think they will soon be going to the rescue after their foster home. I dont think there is much of a chance they will get rehomed once they go, as the rescue is not open to public. 

It really would mean the world to me and them, if someone would take 2 of the males, or one of the kittens or their mum. Their foster mum is struggling and needs to find them good homes.

They are beautiful and really deserve a good home.

They are all neutered, vaccinated, wormed and flead to date. They are also microchipped.


----------



## Laureng05 (Oct 2, 2009)

Im happy to report Tom & Will have found a home  

Ben and Tim still waiting, also Tia and 5 kittens left xx


----------



## Laureng05 (Oct 2, 2009)

Tim and ben gone to new homes too 

Tia and all 5 kittens still left x


----------



## Laureng05 (Oct 2, 2009)

Tia and 1 kitten found homes. I will admit my borther had one kitten, i couldnt resist them, so sweet and cuddly.


----------

